# mosin nagant scope mount



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i bought a mosin nagant bolt action. i want to mount a scope on it. i want the scop like they originally were, over the bolt,(know i need hte modified bolt) and i want a more modern but not too modern scope.

there are so many different scope mounts out there, how do i know which one i need?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use to own an M44 and planned on this project - http://www.surplusrifle.com/carbinenaga ... /index.asp
The more I looked at it I decided an M38 would be more fitting for the project so I sold the rifle. Anyways, as you will see in the link I posted to mount a scope normally a little smithing is required for scope bases and sending the bolt away to have the handle on the bolt professionally adjusted(bent).


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i wanted more of like the orginal scope mount that stood up more, but ive seen a few of these on the internet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Mosin-Nagant-Sc ... 53e154e89e

what do you think of that. the onlything i dont get, is how the new bolt goes on.... :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You should have found one already with a mount and bent bolt. Purchasing hardware, drilling and tapping will probably cost you more than you paid for that rifle. As far as scope, Kalinkaoptics have plenty of scopes suitable for MNs, SKSs, and AKs.

Check your crown and make sure it's in a good shape. Lot of them are worn out and no matter how hard you try, putting an optic sight won't make it a sniper rifle. I keep mine unscoped and with the best ammo I can nail a man-size target at 300 yards 9 times out of 10.

If you are serious about your MN project, you'd need to cut the barrel about an inch and re-crown it. I think Brownells is one of those places that can modify and tune your MN.

http://www.kalinkaoptics.com/


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

awsome thanks. im pretty sure i could drill and tap myself. ive got plenty of experiance, and i found outhow to put that bolt on.

im not that serious, honestly ill prolly never get to 300 yard shot.

but i do make 200 yard shots.

what exactly do you mean by crown and the whole 1 inch thing?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just saying if that crown is worn out, you need to chop the barrel, about an inch and re-crown it (professionally). That will bring some accuracy back. Don't forget to test variety of ammo and stick with the most accurate.
Good luck.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea yea yea but what is a crown and what does it do?

she was pretty accurate today, 20 shots in a 10 inch diamater, at 100 yards open sights. with a sore shoulder from 25 rounds of slug and 200 rounds of trap thursday 

but like can you explain the crown more?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm...I am not sure at this point whether or not you are joking...crown is the last thing a bullet touches upon exiting the barrel - the very end of the muzzle. :-?

10" at 100 is pretty bad even with open sights...sorry.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well ive never heard of the term crown.

and no i think 10 inches is decent for me. it wasent a calm day, but it wasent too windy.

i did fail my vision test at work.

why would i joke im just looking for answers


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope I am helping here - 
Crown is he very tip or end of the barrel, generally becomes damaged in my opinion from being pushed into the floor mat of a pick up with too much gravel on the floor. I have never owned a rifle that has this, but I have looked at used rifles that the bullets exit opening at the crown has looked slightly oblong or a tad out of round.


----------

